# اريد مواقع او اسماء شركات لبيع المكونات الألكترونيه في مصر او على مستوى العالم او اي



## eng ali (4 مايو 2006)

اريد مواقع او اسماء شركات لبيع المكونات الألكترونيه في مصر او على مستوى العالم او اي شركات عالميه


----------



## رجب مبروك (14 مايو 2006)

شركة النخيلي
شراكة رام


----------



## سامي* (19 مايو 2006)

*موردين قطع إلكترونيه*

السلام عليكم 
يمكنك الإستعانه بشركة المهندسين العرب في مصر الجديده في القاهره
وإليك العنوان
Arab Engineers for Engineering Services) A.E.E.S )
113 El-Thawra St.
Heliopolis 
Cairo 
Egypt


----------



## nissan605 (19 يونيو 2006)

http://www.matni.com/arabic/index-a.htm


----------



## مسعد أنور (21 يونيو 2006)

روح النخيلي والجمال ورام 
في شارع الفلكي هتلاقي عندخم كل شيئ بجوار مكتبة الجامعة الأمريكية


----------



## TheTeck (22 يونيو 2006)

ضمن قائمة المواقع الصديقة في موقعي، ستجد مواقع ثلاث شركات سورية:
http://www.theteck.com/useful_links.htm


----------



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jbaghni (2 يوليو 2006)

rs-components.com
and they have distributors in most of the arab countries
best regards


----------

